# ***OFFICIAL*** Johny Hendricks vs. Carlos Condit Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thy beard will be done!

Hendricks will land his left and Condit will crumple.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Condit will derail any hopes Hendricks had for that title shot .


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Thy beard will be done!
> 
> Hendricks will land his left and Condit will crumple.


Smh breh.

Condit by flying knee.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hendricks will KO condit and damage my ffl points but as since condit is losing and losing to hendricks at that i'm happy


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Condit is the better fighter and will find a way to win, even if it's by adopting a similar game plan to the one that allowed him to defeat Nick. Either way, Condit will give Hendricks something to cry about.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So only freakin UFC OWNS agrees with me? GREAT! Looks like Hendricks IS losing after all. THANKS OWNS!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendricks will beat Condit. Unless Condit thinks he's running track that night


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You ask me months ago who I would root for it would have been Hendricks all day by KO. But since Hendricks has turned into the UFCs biggest crybaby, I guess I will root for Condit now.

Hard to bet against Hendricks landing that punch. But Condit will probably go into circle and kick mode again. Wonder if Hendricks will go for many TDs? He has fallen in love with his KO artist status. 

I'll go Condit 29-28.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I lost all respect for Condit in his last couple of fights. He should be forced to remove his current nickname since it no longer matches his style of "fighting". I think he is a scared fighter these days and he no hope of winning this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Because Condit 'ran' from St. Pierre :bored04:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Condit's never ran from anyone. He fought damn smart and awesome in the Diaz fight. And came out to kill GSP but was beaten by a better fighter.

I'm impartial to Condit, but always enjoy his fights. I'll never understand the stick he got for the Diaz fight. He made Diaz look stupid (just understood why he gets hate now...)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Hendricks all day long. He'll be too much for Condit's recent fighting style change


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

K R Y said:


> *Condit's never ran from anyone. He fought damn smart and awesome in the Diaz fight. And came out to kill GSP but was beaten by a better fighter.*
> 
> I'm impartial to Condit, but always enjoy his fights. I'll never understand the stick he got for the Diaz fight. He made Diaz look stupid (just understood why he gets hate now...)


I completely disagree with both statements. Condit has been in reverse for 2 fights now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How was he in reverse against GSP? Actually justify your claim.

Condit worked more from bottom than anyone who has faced St. Pierre thus far, and he came within inches of removing GSP's head from his body, after which he stormed in for a potential finish. You're reaching for the stars if you believe Condit ran from GSP.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How was he in reverse against GSP? Actually justify your claim.
> 
> Condit worked more from bottom than anyone who has faced St. Pierre thus far, and he came within inches of removing GSP's head from his body, after which he stormed in for a potential finish. You're reaching for the stars if you believe Condit ran from GSP.


How can you go forward from your back? Carlos has fought like a little bitch the last 2 fights compared to the killer he was before that. Call it "smart" if you want but throwing kicks and hoping to counter everytime while refusing to come forward and engage is not what he was doing for years. It's not what got him his fans it's not what got him his nickname. Just like GSP hasn't fought the same post-Serra. Both fighters are fighting scared to lose. I can't stand either fighter at the moment.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL, if you believe 'going backwards' and fighting from one's back are the same, then your perception of MMA is seriously flawed.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL, if you believe 'going backwards' and fighting from one's back are the same, then your perception of MMA is seriously flawed.


I'm just saying it's hard to go in reverse from your back. Being active from your back is the same as countering really. You aren't the aggressor you are reacting to the other guy pushing the pace.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OU said:


> How can you go forward from your back?


How can you go in reverse from your back? There's a big difference between reversing and having a solid game off your back. He had to have had GSP worried in their fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> How can you go in reverse from your back? There's a big difference between reversing and having a solid game off your back. He had to have had GSP worried in their fight.


GSP is always worried, that's why he doesn't take any risk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OU said:


> I'm just saying it's hard to go in reverse from your back. Being active from your back is the same as countering really. You aren't the aggressor you are reacting to the other guy pushing the pace.


Royce Gracie would like a word with you.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

With this event nearing close I'm really looking forward to all three welterweight match ups on the card. This one is a very tough fight to pick a winner. I'm going with Hendricks, first off because I hope he wins I think it would be very exciting to see him get a shot at the belt with his crushing power. Also It is clear that he is the stronger of the two and I think he'll just over power Condit controlling the grappling aspect of the fight and landing the harder and the more siginificant strikes. I wouldn't be surprised to see him be the first person to stop Condit as Hendricks is one of those guys who can potentially knock out anyone. If Condit is to win I think he'll have to out point Hendricks its unlikely in my opinion that Condit gets the finish but if he does it'll be damn impressive.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

If Condit comes to fight, I have to pick Hendricks to wobble him at some point. The special thing about Hendricks is the distance he can cover and speed in which he does it. He doesn't need much of a jab or movement to set that thing up, he just leaps in and lands it perfectly.

And Condit should want to fight, because it's three rounds and the tappy-kick-run-back-endurance-test gameplan is much less forgivable in a shorter fight. Greg will be telling him right now, 'GO GET SOME FANS CARLOS!!!'


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

IMO, while his KO's have been impressive, Hendricks is still basically a wrestle-puncher with power, and Condit is miles above him in his MMA development.

Hendricks also has T-rex arms for a WW @ 69"; he's also fairly short @ 5' 9". Condit will tower over him @ 6'2" and have a 7" reach advantage.

Unless Carlos fights like a deer-in-the-headlights idiot, he should win a decision by out-pointing Johnny on the feet with his more versaile striking, and being too agile/mobile in general.

Hendricks hype-train going off the tracks.

.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This is going to show where Hendricks is in the division, can he cover the distance and hit flush and take Condit down? I doubt it but we'll see.

I think Carlos comes in and outpoints him, winning 29/28. Carlos is much too rounded and much more complete than Johnny.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendricks will probably have a difficult time in the first trying to time Condit, in the second he will come on and grapple him up against the cage and land a few uppercuts and take him down or what not


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Tough fight to call.

I love Condit but his takdedown defense is horrid. Even though he has a good chin, he's also prone to getting hit. However, I think the only edges that Hendricks has in this fight are power and wrestling. Condit has better technical striking and better jiu jitsu, and I haven't see Hendricks on the ground long enough to gauge his top control. His fight with Rick Story didn't show too much promise in that realm, although Story isn't a bad wrestler himself. 

My prediction is that Hendricks will score with one or two left hands in the fight that won't put Condit away but may hurt him. He'll factor in some wrestling to earn points because the longer Condit manages to control the distance, the worse it gets for Hendricks.

Hendricks via SD (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> Tough fight to call.
> 
> I love Condit but his takdedown defense is horrid. Even though he has a good chin, he's also prone to getting hit. However, I think the only edges that Hendricks has in this fight are power and wrestling. Condit has better technical striking and better jiu jitsu, and I haven't see Hendricks on the ground long enough to gauge his top control. His fight with Rick Story didn't show too much promise in that realm, although Story isn't a bad wrestler himself.
> 
> ...


You mean left's right?

I see this fight a lot like ellenberger Condit. Hendricks hurts him early can't get the finish but gets close. Second is close, Hendricks with a take down and some control, Condit get up but does no damage and the third is uneventful but goes to Condit via movement and a few nice combos. 

Hendricks wins a decision, shit flipping commences even though Condit will never have come close to actually finishing the fight. Someone says Jackson ruined Carlos other says it's because you can't finish everyone. Everyone else is annoyed.
Apply same rules in Condit gets the decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Normally I'd pick Condit. Problem is he just got handled by GSP and that's often the beginning of a slump going by the history of his past opponents.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Condit via run forrest run.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

guys I wanna pick Hendricks .. I really do but I have a strong feeling Condit is gonna win this .. just one of those gut feelings


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hendrix via power beard.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Carlos Condit. I really do, but I'd hate to see someone get knocked down the ladder after beating 4 top 10 guys, and KO'ing two of them. Plus Carlos just fought and lost to Georges. So I'll be rooting for Johny Hendricks. As far as who I think will win, it's a tough call but I'll go with Johny Hendricks via Split Dec.

Wouldn't surprise me in the slightest in Carlos won though. Seems like lately, Johnys been more focused on GSP denying him a title shot, then actually fighting Carlos Condit to get there.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a feeling Condit can take Johnys best shot.. might drop him but i don't see it putting him out like other fighters..

landing that big shot is Johnys only chance, otherwise he loses no matter where the fight goes, Condit has him completely outclassed.. i expect Condit to make this look easy and finish Mr. Hendricks in the 2nd or 3rd


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Not going to take much away Hendricks, the guy is a top welterweight and is proven, but he barely out struck Josh Koscheck in a fight where some scored it for Koscheck. I don't see him out striking Condit over all other than him maybe dropping him with his power and perhaps stealing a round because of it.

I don't see his MMA wrestling giving Condit that much problems on the ground. Hendricks has great wrestling credentials, but that aspect of his game hasn't looked that dominant in terms of MMA compared to other guys.

I'll be picking Condit to win this unless he comes down with "failed title shot syndrome".


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

You're going to regret stepping up to this one Johnny... after this night, you're going to need another awesome five fight win streak to get ignored for a title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

your wrong condit is gonna be a bloody mess come ufc 158 just like the ellenberger fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

My initial thoughts on this is Condit should win this.

Might change depending on how lazy I am when it comes to rewatching fights. And that is likely to be very lazy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

OU said:


> I lost all respect for Condit in his last couple of fights. He should be forced to remove his current nickname since it no longer matches his style of "fighting". I think he is a scared fighter these days and he no hope of winning this fight.


Scared isn't a good term simply because it isn't at all accurate. Diaz has unlimited cardio, great chin, BJJ and boxing. GSP has no weaknesses at all. What else was Condit supposed to do? He dropped GSP which rarely happens. Smart is the word you're looking for.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Scared isn't a good term simply because it isn't at all accurate. Diaz has unlimited cardio, great chin, BJJ and boxing. GSP has no weaknesses at all. What else was Condit supposed to do? He dropped GSP which rarely happens. Smart is the word you're looking for.


My thoughts exactly. Great post.
Would rep if I could :]


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I honestly can't decide. My initial gut thought was that Condit wins a UD. Beardo could easily catch him for the tko, though. I need to go to my thinking place.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Condit should have this just by being better in all areas, except power and wrestling. And quite frankly, Hendricks is getting on my nerves lately with his constant whining.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Condit is the better fighter and will find a way to win, even if it's by adopting a similar game plan to the one that allowed him to defeat Nick. Either way, Condit will give Hendricks something to cry about.


i have to agree here Condit via Greg Jackson strat


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Condit is the better fighter and will find a way to win, even if it's by adopting a similar game plan to the one that allowed him to defeat Nick. Either way, Condit will give Hendricks something to cry about.


I don't like that strategy but I suspect he will use it on Hendricks. I'll forgive him for it again as long as he wins


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> i have a feeling Condit can take Johnys best shot.. might drop him but i don't see it putting him out like other fighters..
> 
> landing that big shot is Johnys only chance, otherwise he loses no matter where the fight goes, Condit has him completely outclassed.. i expect Condit to make this look easy and finish Mr. Hendricks in the 2nd or 3rd


No way. Condit has a good chin but this is asking a lot. I think he can dodge Johnys best shot but he will drop like anyone else if he gets hit with one of those haymakers.

I agree Condit will win ultimately though.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Hendricks is Henderson and Condit is Machida... that's how I see this going. Johny will be more aggressive than Dan but I think Carlos is going to be on his bike all night. 

I think we do all agree if Hendricks can't land the bomb... Carlos will pedal his way to a UD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Hendricks is Henderson and Condit is Machida... that's how I see this going. Johny will be more aggressive than Dan but I think Carlos is going to be on his bike all night.
> 
> I think we do all agree if Hendricks can't land the bomb... Carlos will pedal his way to a UD.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you couldnt be more wrong, especially if you saw ellenberger vs condit


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you couldnt be more wrong, especially if you saw ellenberger vs condit


I guess we'll see... I'm not going to pretend like I can see the future like a lot of knobs on this site, but I'll be pretty surprised if it goes any other way.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I guess we'll see... I'm not going to pretend like I can see the future like a lot of knobs on this site, but I'll be pretty surprised if it goes any other way.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i see johnny using his wrestking if forced too and controlling condit like gsp and macdonald did but ultimately i think he tags carlos like berger did to condit and wins a bloody split decision


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i see johnny using his wrestking if forced too and controlling condit like gsp and macdonald did but ultimately i think he tags carlos like berger did to condit and wins a bloody split decision


God I hope not. I haven't been excited about this fight since it was announced. Sort of a Hendricks big left... I can't see this fight being very entertaining.

One thing to bring up too.. Hendricks landed a couple big shots on Kos and he weathered them just fine; and as our friend Robby Lawler taught us... you can buckle Kos. 

So who the hell knows... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> God I hope not. I haven't been excited about this fight since it was announced. Sort of a Hendricks big left... I can't see this fight being very entertaining.
> 
> One thing to bring up too.. Hendricks landed a couple big shots on Kos and he weathered them just fine; and as our friend Robby Lawler taught us... you can buckle Kos.
> 
> ...


to be fair johnny was cautious in that fight and still tagged him and gave him a black eye and all kos did was wall and stall. I think condit gets dropped quite a bit in rounds 1 and 2 and does his own damage in round 3


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends how Condit fights. If he fights like a natural born killer he has a good chance of getting tagged. If he fights like the runner I think he can out point Hendricks. 

At least Hendricks has the option of maybe getting TDs if COndit tries to play the keep away game.

This does have a good chance of being a meh fight. Interesting fight though, if Hendricks loses it would be sort of funny that he lost his chance. A Hendricks KO of Condit would be funny as well. I bet if Condit plays the keep away game Hendricks will feel like Diaz and spaz out. Which would be funny as well.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> to be fair johnny was cautious in that fight and still tagged him and gave him a black eye and all kos did was wall and stall. I think condit gets dropped quite a bit in rounds 1 and 2 and does his own damage in round 3


Koscheck should have won . 

Hendricks tagged Kos, but never landed flush like he did on Kampmann or Fitch, or Kos would have been out. 

This is a tricky fight, because Condit is a great striker with good movement, which causes a lot of problems for Hendricks. 

Hendricks needs to mix it up in this fight with his takedowns to get Condit guessing or he gets picked apart if he can;t land that big shot. Hendricks is going to get frustrated in this fight, since Condit is a bad match up stylistically. 

It's going to be a fun fight either way I think


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Condit will have Hendricks guessing a lot. Hendricks has big power but Condit is the more diverse striker. Could he get caught? Of course. But that's what I think has to happen. I cannot see Hendricks taking a decision at all. I think if Condit avoids the power,he runs away with it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Condit has a solid chin, but can he stand a flush shot? I wouldn't risk it if I were him. Still, if he can do the same thing to Hendricks that he did with Hardy, utilizing the kicks to the front of the knee to prevent him from planting thus removing his power, he could make Hendricks look stupid.

The big X factor for me will be Condit's willingness to go to the ground, and if his bottom game is better than Hendricks top game. I want to say yes, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I say Condit comes back to his killer roots and TKO finishes Hendricks in round 2. Condit can b a beast with fire in his eyes, he hasn't shown that against Diaz though. His world crumbled when he couldn't finish GSP but he went for broke against the champ. Watch, he'll go for broke against Hendricks.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm going with Hendricks putting Condit to sleep regardless of which Condit shows up to the fight.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Condit will win this, he will be in and out and Hendricks will be swinging and hitting air.

Condit by decision.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive got Condit in this... Hope Im not wrong.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Hendricks was wary of charging in against Kos(and Pierce), knowing they could net the takedown if he charged in.

Hendricks won't be wary of charging Kampmann or Condit. He knows they won't go for takedowns.

GSP landed a lot of shots against Condit, Hendricks reach is 7 inches shorter than GSP's. He'll have to get closer than GSP did. 

Not necessarily difficult if Hendricks knows Condit won't take him down.

Circular mma math, ftw.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Trix said:


> Hendricks was wary of charging in against Kos(and Pierce), knowing they could net the takedown if he charged in.
> 
> Hendricks won't be wary of charging Kampmann or Condit. He knows they won't go for takedowns.
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced that Hendricks wants anything to do with Carlos on the ground. Carlos is a very big, long WW. He has shown he can fight off his back: he strikes from the bottom, and has dangerous subs with those long limbs.

If it goes to the gound, I'm betting Hendricks gets tapped.

.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hendricks said he expects a grind out win would still give him a title shot.

So don't be surprised if he turns this into an ugly fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I got Condit winning this. Don't know how though. I just feel he's the better fighter and he'll get it done some way or another.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

New stipulation - if Hendricks loses, Carlos shaves his beard.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a tough fight to call. I'm going with Hendricks even though Condit is a way better fighter. They're going to engage eventually so we know what happens.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Carlos!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Carlos is going to kick that knee until Hendricks can't plant it, then the headkicks will come!

EDIT: Did Hendricks use the vasiline inside of his nose?!?


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking forward to this one. Can't remember ever supporting Carlos before but would love it if he sparked Hendricks here.

edit: can't see it happening unfortunately. Hendricks looks like a man on a ******* mission!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Carlos via superior walkout music.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So pumped for this fight!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ummmm....did Buffer just call this the Main Event?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Apparently GSP vs. Diaz is now co-main event.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Dumb Dumb just said this is the main event lol.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wondering how Condit is going to fight. It would be smart to fight a little conservatively. He may have never been knocked out in professional MMA, but Dan Miller had never been finished in professional MMA, and we saw how that turned out tonight. Hendricks hits hard and his punching power should be recognized.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Buffer must have been prepared for nick not to show. Haha


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Condit never stops attacking, he lives up to his nickname.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Did he get caught or slip at the end? I couldn't tell.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome ! What a fight. any damn thing is going to happen.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn... that was an awesome first ******* round.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Great fight so far.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This. Is. Insane.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Close fight, ******* crazy pace.

I think Hendricks gets the first round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Apparently GSP vs. Diaz is now co-main event.


Goldberg was just predicting how awesome this fight would be.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What a first round. I am hoping Hendricks will win just to see how GSP handles his pressure. Condit surviving the first round just upped his odds significantly though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish I could stretch it out 12 inches


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally a fight.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

raise01:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Fight of the night, but I wish Hendricks wouldn't go for the take down every time he gets hit.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn. Hendricks is legit.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Great fight but Condit needs the finish


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Hendricks is 2-0 just based on TD's. I "feel" that Condit is winning the fight though. He is winning the exchanges, is landing more, and is more dangerous on the ground. The Cote fight makes me even more unsure.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOO my man jesus hendricks getting it done


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

"He is ready to break right now."

No, you cannot break Condit, it doesn't happen.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hendricks should only have to hang on now, Condit is one game mother ****** though so this fight is still wide open.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Skills and gifts


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Another round for Hendricks imo. He didn't do too much with his takedowns but I didn't see Carlos land too much on the feet.

20-18 Big Rig.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Condit must have earned some Canadian fans with the GSP fight. Crowd seems to love him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Great fight, but I'm now supremely confident that GSP will wear down and break Hendricks.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not impressed with Hendricks top game though. He just kind of holds on. He's got good takedowns and powerful striking but doesn't seem like that dangerous of a fighter once it hits the ground.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Condit is relentless in his attacks.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate that Condit gives up take downs so easily to go for subs or sweeps. He needs to stay on his feet.

Although he probably couldn't stop them anyway.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

FOTN guaranteed!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, that made up for the first two fights being terrible and then some.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

johnny 29-28 imo


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Hendricks.

I was impressed at Hendrick's standup before hurting his hand.

I honestly think he's the best challenge for GSP in a while.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Carlos Condit is awesome.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I hate that Condit gives up take downs so easily to go for subs or sweeps. He needs to stay on his feet.
> 
> Although he probably couldn't stop them anyway.


He doesn't give them up, he just doesn't have that good of TDD.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn good fight, most likely fight of the night(hopefully I jinxed it lol). 

Can't wait to see Hendricks fight GSP, he easily has the most dangerous striking and attitude that GSP has ever faced. Also good wrestling as well.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Condit gained massive respect. He ate ridiculous power shots, came forward, neutralized Hendricks on the ground, and was just game the entire time. Awesome fight


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone who scores this a 30-27 needs to be fired. hendricks did shit that last round aside from takedowns. Should have won the fight overall though.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Bigg Rigg wins. Amazing fight though. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Great fight, 29-28 Hendricks ImO. Hendricks will be GSP's toughest challenger yet.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hendricks landed a lot of takedowns and nothing else:thumbsdown:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> He doesn't give them up, he just doesn't have that good of TDD.


Still seems like he could put more effort into defending them instead of diving onto kimuras over and over.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Hendricks probably won, but there was not a single takedown by Hendricks that Condit didn't do more work and cause more damage.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Condit won the fight. It wasn't a robbery, but really Hendricks did next to nothing after the first 2 min other than TD's.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rusty said:


> Hendricks landed a lot of takedowns and nothing else:thumbsdown:


you are a miserable human being


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Whattttttttttttttt????????

A few decent punches from Hendricks. Some takedowns with no damage done on the ground.

How is that enough to win?

Condit was the aggressor going forward and landed tons of hits. Hendricks was backing off that 3rd round.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Hendricks got takedowns and NO G&P! BS decision!

GSP will take him apart


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol "I will fly to your house, hire a ref and we will do something about it".


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If the main event tops this, it'll be a pretty good fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hendricks rules


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

attention said:


> GSP will take him apart


This part I agree with.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't hate on Hendricks too much. The guy hurt his hand, he did what he could after and got the win. Good job from both fighters!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LOL, Hendricks didn't do anything but takedowns, bunch of blind muther****ers did ya miss the first round. He wasn't dropped, he wasn't staggered, Condit never overwhelmed him with striking, not one of those subs was close. It was clear Hendricks won rounds one and two, Condit won round 3. Great fight Condit loses no ground in the rankings but be real Johnny Hendricks did everything you can do to win a fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Still seems like he could put more effort into defending them instead of diving onto kimuras over and over.


Yeah, there is truth to that. he used the kimura's to reverse Macdonald. i guess he is just a little overconfident in that area.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

John8204 said:


> LOL, Hendricks didn't do anything but takedowns, bunch of blind muther****ers did ya miss the first round. He wasn't dropped, he wasn't staggered, Condit never overwhelmed him with striking, not one of those subs was close. It was clear Hendricks won rounds one and two, Condit won round 3. Great fight Condit loses no ground in the rankings but be real Johnny Hendricks did everything you can do to win a fight.


Thank god there are atleast a few rational people here or I'd lose my mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Hendricks looked good and took two rounds. But I think Condit made the fight great. 

If GSP can avoid Johny's strikes, Hendricks will wilt under the pressure. Guaranteed.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pierce, Fitch, Koscheck, Kampmann and now Condit.

That is a damn good winning streak, I don't expect him to beat GSP but he definitely has the tools to make it interesting and with his power anything is possible.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Whether it be Diaz or GSP, Hendricks earned the right to fight the champion. I'll be rooting for ya Johny!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> LOL, Hendricks didn't do anything but takedowns, bunch of blind muther****ers did ya miss the first round. He wasn't dropped, he wasn't staggered, Condit never overwhelmed him with striking, not one of those subs was close. It was clear Hendricks won rounds one and two, Condit won round 3. Great fight Condit loses no ground in the rankings but be real Johnny Hendricks did everything you can do to win a fight.


Yeah I always mock MMA "fans" short term memory but it's pretty ridiculous when this is extended to literally rounds of a fight.

Hendricks won every facet in round 1 and held his own in the striking in round 2 as well while getting tons of takedowns.

It wasnt until round 3 that he definitively lost the fight.



I also fail to see how GSP will take Hendricks apart considering how much trouble Condit had with his blitzes? You telling me GSP is better equipped to deal with that than Condit? GSP got blitzed by Matt Serra ffs.

I'm interested to see mostly if GSP can take Hendricks down consistently....

Because he's definitely not going to pick him apart on the feet...Hendricks is too aggressive for that...GSP probably will need to counter wrestle.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Thought it was the right call.
Great fight, Condit is a warrior, but dear God he needs to improve his TDD.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

That was an insane fight. Condit made me a fan again, and Hendricks looked solid, but needs to work that top control if he wants to beat GSP.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it was obvious Hendricks won, although it was still close.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Damn. Hendricks is legit.


It's taken you this long?

Hendricks' title shot is long overdue, beating Condit makes his win streak ridiculous.

Incredible fight, very close but I think Johny deserved the nod.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

rabakill said:


> you are a miserable human being


I know. Really disappointed in Hendricks strategy though. If he was wanting to make a statement on deserving a title shot a KO would have been much better than just taking him down and getting roughed up while doing it.

If they would have just stood with each other the fight could have been that much better imo.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Ellenberger would have won that fight and posses a better challenge to GSP because he has power in both hands.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

All i saw from Hendricks...

1. he can throw haymakers
2. he knows how to defend a sub
3. he can get takedowns

Sounds alot like Kos before all his hype faded.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome fight. Very close. I'm glad I didn't bet on it. I had condit by a hair in the third but it could have gone either way.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah I always mock MMA "fans" short term memory but it's pretty ridiculous when this is extended to literally rounds of a fight.
> 
> Hendricks won every facet in round 1 and held his own in the striking in round 2 as well while getting tons of takedowns.
> 
> ...


And Silva was submitted by some nobody. You can't always look to the past as though fighters can't evolve. GSP faced a much more violent blitz from Condit and survived. 

That said, I don't think GSP will 'destroy' Henricks, nor do I think he should stand and trade with him. GSP needs to wrestle and make it an ugly, 'boring' fight. And I think if he can take Johny down and keep him there, Hendricks will wilt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> It's taken you this long?
> 
> Hendricks' title shot is long overdue, beating Condit makes his win streak ridiculous.
> 
> Incredible fight, very close but I think Johny deserved the nod.


Because I never saw him actually get into prolonged striking battles with high level strikers. He was just landing haymakers on dudes. A really underappreciated part of Hendricks' fight tonight was how he used his lead hand to parry a lot of Condit's straight punches. His defense was excellent when not getting into wild exchanges...and because of his power and decent chin he favours himself in that type of firefight...and I sure as hell do against a guy like GSP.


This just makes me think the GSP fight will be far more interesting than I thought.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rusty said:


> I know. Really disappointed in Hendricks strategy though. If he was wanting to make a statement on deserving a title shot a KO would have been much better than just taking him down and getting roughed up while doing it.
> 
> If they would have just stood with each other the fight could have been that much better imo.


You can always turn being miserable around, not criticizing, just saying life is good if you see the silver lining in everything. To me it was a fantastic fight despite what happened, atleast it was a fight and we got to see both guys push back.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> ... I think if he can take Johny down and keep him there, Hendricks will wilt.


Agreed, it will be ... 

GSP takedowns > Hendricks
GSP G&P > Hendricks
GSP control > Hendricks

SO yeah... it will be hella ugly and Hendricks face will get turned to mush by elbows.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Silva was submitted by some nobody. You can't always look to the past as though fighters can't evolve. GSP faced a much more violent blitz from Condit and survived.
> 
> That said, I don't think GSP will 'destroy' Henricks, nor do I think he should stand and trade with him. GSP needs to wrestle and make it an ugly, 'boring' fight. And I think if he can take Johny down and keep him there, Hendricks will wilt.


Silva still has the same weaknesses he had then. He's just better at it.

And Condit didn't blitz Hendricks at all...he tactically struck with him...probably to a detriment and landed a kick and then got tied up on the botched finish.

I'm talking about Hendricks rushing forward and throwing power and GSP may or may not have the ability to consistently take Hendricks down. Hendricks isn't an easy guy to outwrestle....and he's no Mark Munoz where his NCAA accolades are just seemingly for show.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *And Silva was submitted by some nobody.* You can't always look to the past as though fighters can't evolve. GSP faced a much more violent blitz from Condit and survived.
> 
> That said, I don't think GSP will 'destroy' Henricks, nor do I think he should stand and trade with him. GSP needs to wrestle and make it an ugly, 'boring' fight. And I think if he can take Johny down and keep him there, Hendricks will wilt.


He was submitted by two nobodies actually. Hendricks needs to work on his cardio if he plans on going five rounds with GSP!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he needs to work on not having a broken hand


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SM33 said:


> It's taken you this long?
> 
> Hendricks' title shot is long overdue, beating Condit makes his win streak ridiculous.
> 
> Incredible fight, very close but I think Johny deserved the nod.


Well, his win over Pierce was only a SD and he barely got the nod against Koscheck. To me this fight did show something I hadn't seen from Hendricks before though, I honestly thought Condit would pick up the win by being better all around(except wrestling). Hendrick's showed his hunger tonight and lifted his game a notch to make sure he got the win. He knew what it would take and put his consciousness on the line by rushing forward and bringing it to a very dangerous opponent.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I think he needs to work on not having a broken hand


The real problem for him is that he probably will break it in the GSP fight. He throws too many punches full blast and will most likely repeat the result. But his willingness to throw even a broken hand is a good indicator that it shouldn't matter.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think he's going to get jabbed to death in the most boring fight of GSP's carreer, doesn't take away from Hendricks earning his title shot.

The real irony is had Condit defended his interim title against Hendricks in a five round fight he wins he doesn't have to fight him in a three round bout and he gets to face off against a different contender.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If Condit who has a longer reach and is taller than GSP couldn't consistently land jabs on Hendricks what makes you think GSP will...secondly Hendricks is a southpaw and they are much harder to jab than orthodox fighters...which is why Condit had almost no success with his jab tonight.

Like I said Hendricks has underappreciated defense and his use of parries is rather advanced.

It wasn't really until the end of the fight where Condit was able to sneak some right hands in.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

attention said:


> All i saw from Hendricks...
> 
> 1. he can throw haymakers
> 2. he knows how to defend a sub
> ...


Hendricks is quite similar to Koscheck except I would rank his striking as much more dangerous and consider him to be more hungry and willing to take risks.

He will no doubt take the pressure to GSP and very few fighters do that. GSP is a great fighter but his mental strength and chin are not the best and it is possible that Hendricks might be able to take advantage of that.

If Hendricks can't end it early GSP likely picks him apart though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> If Condit who has a longer reach and is taller than GSP couldn't consistently land jabs on Hendricks what makes you think GSP will...secondly Hendricks is a southpaw and they are much harder to jab than orthodox fighters...which is why Condit had almost no success with his jab tonight.
> 
> Like I said Hendricks has underappreciated defense and his use of parries is rather advanced.
> 
> It wasn't really until the end of the fight where Condit was able to sneak some right hands in.


Did Condit throw a jab during that fight? Also GSP has the one thing Condit doesn't have...wrestling.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course he threw a jab. He threw one to start almost every combination.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like how Hendricks is so aggressive when he fights. In that first round, he was just going right for it and didn't give Condit any room to work his game plan. Hendricks believes in his power and durability. In the opening round when he just blitzed Condit, and then just threw him to the ground, it sort of sent a message in my opinion.

Hendricks hurt his hand and got a little tired. People can't over think that third round too much.

If he can stuff St. Pierre's take downs, it should make for an interesting fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Of course he threw a jab. He threw one to start almost every combination.


Those seemed more like feints to me, you saw tonight the precision of GSP's jabs and the damage they can do.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

People also seem to overlook the fact that Hendricks took this fight on short notice.

That's a big deal.

If you were to compile the record of guys who took fights on short notice..I'd wager a large amount it wouldn't be very good.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Forgot about that actually. Eh, haters gonna hate. In that first round, Hendricks smashed Condit and he won the decision with a hurt hand and after taking the fight on short notice. He deserves nothing but respect and I hope he wins the title. He just needs to stay aggressive and not become completely tentative like most of St. Pierre's opponents. They seem defeated before the fight is even over just because they're worried about the take down.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendricks won this fight. Condit looked solid. But Hendricks is the man. I'm now over the fact that he had the nod against Koscheck lol


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not a fan of wrestling, and I am a huge fan of Carlos Condit and I personally think the judges nod could have gone to him just as easily. However, despite both of those facts, I can absolutely see the favor for Hendrix as well... no complaints. Carlos won't drop even a spot with that loss and Hendrix and GSP is as interesting as any fight right now.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like Hendricks has a lot more tools then people were willing to give him credit for.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Sounds like Hendricks has a lot more tools then people were willing to give him credit for.


I'm pretty sure everyone knew he has punching power and good wrestling.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't realize Hendricks took Condit down twelve times. Damn.

It's imperative that Condit works on his defensive wrestling. If he had good TDD, I wonder how this fight would have turned out.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone knew he has punching power and good wrestling.


He has a better chin then most thought too maybe. Show good sub defense.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I need to re-watch this fight. I'm a HUGE Condit fan but I was wasted by the time this fight rolled around and drunk me scored it for Hendricks but only by a smidge. I THINK Condit looked great as well but you know...drunk.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

FOTN fo sho!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> I need to re-watch this fight. I'm a HUGE Condit fan but I was wasted by the time this fight rolled around and drunk me scored it for Hendricks but only by a smidge. I THINK Condit looked great as well but you know...drunk.


Joe was really talking Condit up in the third, I tune him out but I think subliminally I'm still being influenced by his shrieky voice... i called it for condit too by a tiny margin.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Joe was really talking Condit up in the third, I tune him out but I think subliminally I'm still being influenced by his shrieky voice... i called it for condit too by a tiny margin.


Hahaha I know what you mean Joe has a tendency to do that but honestly I was so far gone that I don't remember anything from the Nick Ring fight until the 3rd round of the St. Pierre fight really. I mean...stuff happened and I cheered, a lot but I had a date with The Cap'n and he's still with me a little bit honestly. The main card will be re-watched in the morning. lol.

I think it was a fun night of fights, though drunk me didn't understand Cote getting the win honestly.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Hendricks raped him.

That's what delusional GSP fans pretend GSP does: Smash smash smash smash takedown.

Condit had nothing for him. If Diaz gets cut after tonight, there's no possible way they can keep Condit around.

Hendricks was blasting him with lefts and then power doubling him every time Condit looked to return fire.

Meahwhile GSP was charging into takedowns to avoid getting punched. 

Hendricks is going to absolutely steamroll GSP.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Hendricks raped him.
> 
> That's what delusional GSP fans pretend GSP does: Smash smash smash smash takedown.
> 
> ...


If GSP beats Hendricks, do you promise to go away and never return? 

Hendricks only went for takedowns because Condit started getting the better of him on the feet. If you honestly believe that Carlos 'had nothing' for Johny, then you're not even worth talking to. Not that I didn't reach that conclusion ages ago.

Condit rocked Hendricks more than once and won the third round, but he was 'raped and had nothing for Johny' :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kind of disappointed by the outcome. Hendrics got him down but really didn't do anything there. All we saw was Condits amazing scrambling ability and him beating Hendricks up from the bottom.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

It was an amazing match and definitely a Fight of the Year candidate. Really impress with how Condit fought off his back and scramble back up his feet.

In my opinion, I would score this fight the way the judges scored 29-28 in favor of Hendrick. But even with the showing tonight, I'm still not convince Hendrick would be able to beat GSP. Well, yeah, he earned his shot though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I gave it to Hendricks... Just.

Takedowns were the difference and that's why he won. It certainly wasn't a '****', that is one of the dumbest things I've read on here for a while.

Both Condit and Hendricks fought their asses off here and it was an excellent close fight... Unlike the pile of shit the ME turned out to be.

Give Hendricks his shot, he won't win but he's more than earned it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I had Condit winning 30-27 via effective striking, grappling and aggression. Takedowns shouldn't score points.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Impressed that Condit forced Hendricks to switch tactics. He took some hard shots that has knocked out everybody else and dished it back with front kicks, counter hooks, and knees. Unfortunately those knees compromised his position and he got dragged down. 

Hendricks realized that Condit was the better striker and he wasn't hurting em so he did what he had to do to win. Hendricks did very limited damage on the ground. It was to control, bide time, and score points. It was a damn good fight. 

Looks like Condit vs Rory or Ellenberger now. Nick and Nate aren't strong enough to repel the wrestlers. It's never changed.

I wouldn't mind seeing a Condit vs Diaz rematch either, but I want five rounds.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think I'd be interested in Hendricks vs Diaz if Hendricks loses to GSP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> I think I'd be interested in Hendricks vs Diaz if Hendricks loses to GSP
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Actually that would be hilarious if Diaz takes all those left hooks to the dome smiling. Hendricks is a 200 pounder though and we all know he'll take Diaz down if he can't head hunt.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I had Condit winning 30-27 via effective striking, grappling and aggression.


I had this 29-28 Condit...for those reasons...



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Takedowns shouldn't score points.


But I think takedowns DO score points... equal to that of scoring a single solid jab or leg kick... its the following G&P where you can rack up points, which Johny did none of


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

If Condit could of stuffed those takedowns then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. He would of been a clear cut winner.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't like seeing Condit in 3 rounders, he learns and adapts well and just gets better and better the longer the fight goes. plus he has cardio for days. 3 round fights just dont benefit his fighting style..

Hendricks really impressed me, i wasnt buying the hype before but now i get it..

and damn what a chin on Condit, just ate those lefts over and over


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

K-R Blitz said:


> If Condit could of stuffed those takedowns then this discussion wouldn't be taking place. He would of been a clear cut winner.


And if Hendricks didn't hurt his hand he would of knocked Condit out in round 3.

Anyone can do the if game. If if if if. It didn't happen though and Hendricks threw him around at will.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

K R Y said:


> And if Hendricks didn't hurt his hand he would of knocked Condit out in round 3.
> 
> Anyone can do the if game. If if if if. It didn't happen though and Hendricks threw him around at will.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Amen, I was a little shocked that Hendricks was throwing him around like a rag doll


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> *I had Condit winning 30-27* via effective striking, grappling and aggression. Takedowns shouldn't score points.


That's just absurd.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> That's just absurd.


takedowns with no follow up shouldnt score, i felt sorry for condit, i felt he at least won the 3rd with his pressure and striking, but no! takedowns > all.

condit even did more dmg off his back than hendricks did on top.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

OrionTC said:


> takedowns with no follow up shouldnt score, i felt sorry for condit, i felt he at least won the 3rd with his pressure and striking, but no! takedowns > all.
> 
> condit even did more dmg off his back than hendricks did on top.


Hendricks landed more effective shots in the first and second on the feet.

two rounds of effective aggression and octagon control>>>>>>> 1 rd of it. simple really.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I had Condit winning 30-27 via effective striking, grappling and aggression. Takedowns shouldn't score points.


Totally agree with this. Takedowns shouldn't count for points. It should be a means to take the fight where you want it. If you do nothing with it like he didn't then you shouldn't get a win. Hendricks didn't win the fight he won the wrestling match.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Takedowns should score. Saying they shouldn't is weird. They shouldn't however KEEP scoring if you do nothing with it and just stall. Bottom game needs to be scored more as well.

Easy 2 rounds to 1 imo and I was shocked people were even debating it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Takedowns should score. Saying they shouldn't is weird. They shouldn't however KEEP scoring if you do nothing with it and just stall. Bottom game needs to be scored more as well.
> 
> Easy 2 rounds to 1 imo and I was shocked people were even debating it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Same.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, in my little world takedowns count for nothing so it was an easy call for me since it was basically even on the feet and when Hendricks took it down it was all Condit.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

THe fact that he was throwing Condit around each time he grabbed a hold of him was the key.. Condit did well to scramble back to his feet. And Hendricks won some exchages on the feet as well, though Condit had more.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

This is just another case where everyone knows who actually won the fight, but the wrong guy's hand gets raised.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

OrionTC said:


> takedowns with no follow up shouldnt score, i felt sorry for condit, i felt he at least won the 3rd with his pressure and striking, but no! takedowns > all.
> 
> condit even did more dmg off his back than hendricks did on top.


I think they should count for something because they are controlling position but then again threatening a sub and scrambling back to your feet are also.

I get kind of annoyed when Goldie acts all excited when it happens though... BIG takedown! ...and then nothing at all comes of it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, in my little world takedowns count for nothing so it was an easy call for me since it was basically even on the feet and when Hendricks took it down it was all Condit.


Taking down your opponent counts. Just as important as landing a strike or defending yourself.




drey2k said:


> This is just another case where everyone knows who actually won the fight, but the wrong guy's hand gets raised.


Not really, Hendricks won this fight easily.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How is this even a debate....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> How is this even a debate....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I have no clue why people think Condit won.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, in my little world takedowns count for nothing so it was an easy call for me since it was basically even on the feet and when Hendricks took it down it was all Condit.


in my little world they hurt like hell. even the ones that don't look impressive :dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> in my little world they hurt like hell. even the ones that don't look impressive :dunno:


Most TD's are not elevated slams right on the neck/upper spine. They're more like trips, whizzers, hell half are just slowly dragging a guy down against the cage wall while holding a single or body lock until they are sitting on their butt. the skin irritation from the chain link is probably more painful.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Most TD's are not elevated slams right on the neck/upper spine. They're more like trips, whizzers, hell half are just slowly dragging a guy down against the cage wall while holding a single or body lock until they are sitting on their butt. the skin irritation from the chain link is probably more painful.


I've experienced every kind of td there is. when a grown man comes down on top of you trying to cause pain...it works. 


...in addition to the skin irritation :laugh:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, in my little world takedowns count for nothing so it was an easy call for me since it was basically even on the feet and when Hendricks took it down it was all Condit.


I'm a fan of Condit, and thought he did very well for himself in that fight. However, I would like to submit to you the following argument:

Most combat sports have a certain degree of abstraction. In Wrestling and Judo you can stop a fight by pinning your opponent, in Sumo you can score by just pushing them out of the ring, etc'.

These rules aren't arbitrary. They come from the understanding that if a combatant can pin his opponent for x number of seconds, he could certainly have damaged his opponent during that time in an actual fight.

The same applies to MMA, to a much lesser extent. certain techniques which are extremely effective from the dominant position are banned to protect the fighters, therefore you must reward the dominant position itself, and not just the actual damage done from that position.

Also, watch the fighters before the winner gets called. they both knew whose hand would be raised.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Good points, and yes, Hendricks did win that fight, but 'abstraction' aside, when the bottom guys is hitting harder than the top guy, that should probably be taken into consideration as well .. if you take someone down, you should have to show a minimal level of control before we 'abstract' to far down the road 

But in most cases, you are indeed right, a take down, if it's not worth anything, should then be easily avoided or nullified when it happens ... if it can't be then obviously it's a valid and effective fighting tactic and deserves to be respected as such.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

^Certain techniques from the bottom are banned as well and in BJJ the guard is considered a neutral position. In many points it can be considered the opposite of wrestling. But this is MMA and the one thing that counts is damaging your opponent. Control doesn't matter in real fights, damage does. I realize that these are the current rules of MMA but every sport has dumb rules and scoring top position as "control" and scoring control at all is an even dumber rule than intentional walks in baseball or that the ground can't cause a fumble in American football or every basketball rule ever (huge basketball fan by the way).


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

NoYards said:


> Good points, and yes, Hendricks did win that fight, but 'abstraction' aside, when the bottom guys is hitting harder than the top guy, that should probably be taken into consideration as well .. if you take someone down, you should have to show a minimal level of control before we 'abstract' to far down the road
> 
> But in most cases, you are indeed right, a take down, if it's not worth anything, should then be easily avoided or nullified when it happens ... if it can't be then obviously it's a valid and effective fighting tactic and deserves to be respected as such.


No disrespect to Condit's bottom game, but Hendricks did spend most of that time in his half-guard. The judges will always score that in favor of the fighter on top. And it is correct that they do so.

Throwing strikes off your back is good for keeping up appearances. It's not that good for actually hurting your opponent.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> ^Certain techniques from the bottom are banned as well and in BJJ the guard is considered a neutral position. In many points it can be considered the opposite of wrestling.


How much of the time spent on the ground was Hendricks in Condit's Guard? Not much. Also, this isn't BJJ.



> But this is MMA and the one thing that counts is damaging your opponentControl doesn't matter in real fights, damage does..


Wrong. "Effective striking, grappling, aggression and Octagon control." Ring a bell? And I just outlined why control has to be considered instead of damage.Hendricks had Condit in a front headlock, do you think we'd be having this discussion if he could just knee him in the head?



> I realize that these are the current rules of MMA but every sport has dumb rules and scoring top position as "control" and scoring control at all is an even dumber rule than intentional walks in baseball or that the ground can't cause a fumble in American football or every basketball rule ever (huge basketball fan by the way).


They both new the rules, they both train with these rules in mind. Suck it up.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's not wrestling or judo either, you can't score by pinning someone in MMA. And I doubt very much that there are judges in real fights or rounds so the rules of MMA don't count there either. In my mind MMA is supposed to be an emulation of a street fight. Obviously you have to have rules so it's fair and people see it as a sport but in the end the one thing that actually matters and matters above anything else is doing damage to your opponent.

And I'm pretty sure I said "in my little world" so I don't have to suck anything up, whatever that even means. I'm fully aware that my utopian MMA is not reality.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe Hendrix won and scored takedowns but he couldnt do anything on the ground COndit completely dominated him. 

He did throw some good punches and bull rushes but Condit had a good share of good punches and knees so i would say Condit was better on the feet. 

Condit was also much more agressive all the time. 

Condit showed more heart, actually he completely won me as a fan with this fight.

Hendrix did execute some showman Matt Hughes style takedowns maybe that's why he impressed the judges so much ? 

But i would give this fight to Condit all the way.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Also what's up with Hendrixe's trainer yelling every move and thought he thinks Condit will make?? 
Is this a 1 v 1 or freaking 2 v 1 match???!!!

Dana White shut this mother facker up pleasee!!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

In the first two rounds Hendricks was holding his own if not winning the standup. He was being the aggressor and was controlling every aspect of the fight(pace, where it took place etc). Without the takedowns they would have been close rounds. The takedowns were the icing on the cake, he used them to stay out of trouble and many of them were hard takedowns that should count as they would have done some damage. Once on the ground not a whole lot happened from either fighter, it isn't like Condit was getting any close submissions or beating Hendricks up from the bottom position.

It was an easy 2-1 round fight for Hendricks. I don't see how you could score it otherwise witout having a bias towards Condit.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Watched the fight again.
According to the ten point system, Hendricks won a pretty clear 29-28. 
However, I think if there wasn't a ten point must system and fights were judged as a whole, I would have given the fight to Condit.

Just my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The second round was a very difficult one to judge but I think they probably got the decision right. It was an entertaining fight and hopefully Hendricks gets his title shot now instead of GSP hand picking another guy he knows he can dominate.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I know this is not how scoring works, but like to do it this way.. 

1st - 10-7 Hendricks
2nd - 10-9 Hendricks
3rd - 10-6 Condit

Thus a Draw..

This constant trend of scoring 10-9 rounds only really works in boxing because there are so many rounds therefore each round is weighted less. In MMA with 3 or 5 rounds, Dominating a single round should count for more than just one point..


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> I know this is not how scoring works, but like to do it this way..
> 
> 1st - 10-7 Hendricks
> 2nd - 10-9 Hendricks
> ...


+1

I do like the idea of the point system being revamped a little to more than just 10-9, you won the round type of scoring we have now since the fights are a lot less rounds than boxing. Often rounds are one-sided but it's pretty rare to see it look that way on score-cards.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see the point of changing the point system when the judges can't even give the round to the right person half the time.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> I know this is not how scoring works, but like to do it this way..
> 
> 1st - 10-7 Hendricks
> 2nd - 10-9 Hendricks
> ...


I agree with your point, but you confuse me with your example of scoring. You're saying a take down is worth an obscene amount of points even if the guy gets right back up. Because there is absolutely no question that Carlos was winning, not dominating, but definitely winning the stand up exchanges. Then he gets taken down, gets up in 15 seconds and continues to win the stand up... and somehow he's losing 7-10 rounds? :confused01:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

im pretty sure he lost the first round standup exchanges, he got cracked with a few hard lefts and was constantly backing up


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the half point scoring system but judges would probably muck it up too much. That's probably why it isn't used.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

what is this half point scoring system? i just don't like how a fighter can edge out 2 rounds by barely nothing and then get tossed around and brutalized in the third but still win a fight when they obviously lost... i feel like be absolutely dominant in a round should be worth more than one point...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't some state do a test of the half point system where the judges would unofficially score the fights with it and it changed basically nothing.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> I agree with your point, but you confuse me with your example of scoring. You're saying a take down is worth an obscene amount of points even if the guy gets right back up. Because there is absolutely no question that Carlos was winning, not dominating, but definitely winning the stand up exchanges. Then he gets taken down, gets up in 15 seconds and continues to win the stand up... and somehow he's losing 7-10 rounds? :confused01:


Because its not boxing. Landing a takedown, even if its not followed up with anything is still a takedown. We can't just score a round on who is winning the stand up. Plus it's not like Hendricks scored the one takedown, he took condit down 12 times. Condit needs to work on his takedown defence. I know it sucks it works like that but wrestling is a skillset, a takedown is a skillset, so to dismiss it in a Mma fight you may aswell dismiss landing a punch, kicks, or even a submission.


----------

